# Antler Bulet Pens



## Bean_counter (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are a couple of antler bulle pens that I made yesterday and today. Thanks Terry for the antler! I believe this is Oklahoma mule deer but could be wrong. First one is antler on 24kt gold and the second antler on gun metal. Let me know what you think

[attachment=22590]
[attachment=22591]
[attachment=22592]
[attachment=22593]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2013)

Michael, those are fantastic. I'd love to have one just like that for our trade if you have more antler. But we'll discuss that in our trade thread. 

GORGEOUS pens - you are talented. And the photos are very good too. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are very nice. I love working with antler. 

I wouldn't mind getting a hold of some of those caps and clips for my kitless bullet pens


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 7, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> Those are very nice. I love working with antler.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting a hold of some of those caps and clips for my kitless bullet pens



Scott I think you can get them from woodturningz.com. But I might be wrong, if I ever jack one up I'll send it to ya to salvage


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well young man, you have arrived....big time. Those are really impressive.:hatsoff: :hatsoff:


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that is some great looking antler!

Les


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm trying not to comment on other peoples work. But you are doing an outstanding job with the pens. :hatsoff:


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys for the comments.... It means a lot.... Guess I will need to get down and beg Axeman for some more of this antler :p


----------

